

The Patriarchy Is Dead - jseliger
http://www.slate.com/articles/double_x/doublex/2013/09/the_end_of_men_why_feminists_won_t_accept_that_things_are_looking_up_for.single.html

======
mkr-hn
This article can be properly summed up as "I've got mine, suckers." Someone
claiming to be a feminist honest-to-Santa gave me a "you're either with us or
against" argument earlier when I said I wasn't a part of the movement.

The first thing I did after finishing this article was check this hash tag it
suggested and the one I knew would be buzzing:

[https://twitter.com/search?q=%23SolidarityIsForWhiteWomen&sr...](https://twitter.com/search?q=%23SolidarityIsForWhiteWomen&src=hash)

[https://twitter.com/search?q=%23RIPpatriarchy&src=hash](https://twitter.com/search?q=%23RIPpatriarchy&src=hash)

This is why I don't buy it when someone tells me "feminism cares about your
concerns too!" The movement can't even find unity among the half of the
population it's meant for.

------
newnewnew
Feminism liberated women to become wage-slaves[1]

[1] [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Do5zrdTb-
yI&feature=youtube_...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Do5zrdTb-
yI&feature=youtube_gdata_player)

------
icecreampain
Having a hard time figuring out what that article has got to do with "hacker"
stuff. Is this maybe another "there are too few girls in tech" thing?

I don't think so, because I haven't seen all that many "there are too few girl
construction workers" articles lately.

~~~
tzs
There are physiological differences between men and women [1]. Some of these
are in areas that relate directly to suitability for construction work, with
the advantage going to men. The expected outcome if there is no bias other
than ability to do the job is for women to be significantly underrepresented
in construction.

For tech work, the physiological differences do not give men an obvious
advantage, and so there is much more interest in understanding why men are
disproportionately represented.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_differences_in_human_physio...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_differences_in_human_physiology)

~~~
klipt
> For tech work, the physiological differences do not give men an obvious
> advantage, and so there is much more interest in understanding why men are
> disproportionately represented.

I assume the main reason is social. Of course, social explanations range from
"women think men in IT are icky nerds whom they wouldn't want to work with
anyway" to "men in IT are all misogynists who hate women and want to keep them
out", and which one is chosen seems to be largely up to the bias of the
reader.

